# will these wheels fit!!!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

i know it's posted on a thread in here, but i was wondering if i could run 18x7's on my 06 gto without any rubbing or modify? thanks.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

You can. It depends on the wheel offset and tire size.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

travy082 said:


> i know it's posted on a thread in here, but i was wondering if i could run 18x7's on my 06 gto without any rubbing or modify? thanks.


It'll fit, there shouldnt be a problem.


----------

